# My teenage niece is using a scotchpad on her face



## kbuska (Jan 24, 2012)

So my 14 year old niece who lives with us keeps using both a facial scrub and a scotch-pad (one of those green flat scrub pads) on her face. I keep telling her to stop and that she is doing more then exfoliating dead skin cells. She is so concerned with her acne that she doesn't care..

ugh..

I need some advice on what facials pads work the best for teenagers with attitude...

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Hazel (Jan 24, 2012)

That's terrible! Does she realize she's damaging her skin and can cause scarring? At her age, she really doesn't need to exfoliate. She needs products which are non-comedogenic.

Does she have severe acne? Perhaps she needs to see a dermatologist.


----------



## kbuska (Jan 24, 2012)

its not severe its just normal teenage stuff. Perhaps a better makeup also which she packs on.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 24, 2012)

Is she making sure she thoroughly washes all the makeup off before going to bed?


----------



## Deda (Jan 24, 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much, as long as she's not using it everyday or rubbing to hard.  I use a buf-puf on my 50 year old skin, have every week for years and years.  I started when I was teenager and struggling with dreaded black heads on my chin.  Ewwww.  

Take her to Ulta or Sephora and buy the girl a proper buff and some Tarte or Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer.  Much better than regular makeup.


----------



## kbuska (Jan 24, 2012)

I was thinking taking her to ace hardware and getting her some steel wool. Ok just kidding. What's Ulta and Sephora?

Clueless in Idaho,
Ken


----------



## Deda (Jan 24, 2012)

http://www.ulta.com/

http://www.sephora.com/

I could wander around all day...


----------



## carebear (Jan 24, 2012)

She can get a buff puff at the drug store. But it might be worthwhile taking her for a teen facial with someone who can teach her how to care for her skin. Or even a dermatologist. 

(Sounds like maybe some OCD rearing it's ugly head to me.  I have OCD so I get that. )


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jan 24, 2012)

OMG tell her to stop. 

Aveeno Clear Complexion Pads help.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 25, 2012)

I have heard a lot of good things about Proactive.  They have been around for-ever.  Most companies are making "kits" like these.  Take a walk down the skin care isle at Walmart, you will find a ton of acne kits.  It is a lot of work to follow the regimen, but it sounds like she would be committed.

http://www.proactiv.com/index.php?uci=o ... hwodHlyZ6w

I think your closest Sephora is Utah, but taking her to a Clinique counter would be good.  They are in any major dept store, Macy's, Dillards, Nordstrom.  They can match her a foundation and pick out a light coverage version.  Maybe if she goes to a make-up counter she will think the advice is right and start wearing lighter foundation.


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow.  Isn't her poor face stinging about now?  I picked up a really nice facial brush at Sephora that I just love.  It has soft (but not too soft) bristles on one side and fine silicone "nubbies" on the other.  Deep cleans really well without tearing off a layer of my hide.  Maybe you could hit the site and "shop" together.  How much fun would THAT be!  (Again, where is the sarcasm emoticon?).  Teens...gotta love 'em.


----------



## welovesoap (Jan 25, 2012)

Proactiv really does work, and so does Neutrogena's online skin program. Also, I might recommend one of those zappers that they sell at the drugstore. They used to cost a couple hundred dollars, but I think they're down to a more reasonable 50 or so... and you just have to buy inexpensive refills. Um, I think Zeno is one brand? But there are a couple. They can clear up acne with a UV light within 24 hours. It's good for the occasional blemish.

I should add that I have never had bad acne, but I am really self-conscious about any blemish.


----------



## maya (Jan 26, 2012)

carebear said:
			
		

> She can get a buff puff at the drug store. But it might be worthwhile taking her for a teen facial with someone who can teach her how to care for her skin. Or even a dermatologist.
> 
> (Sounds like maybe some OCD rearing it's ugly head to me.  I have OCD so I get that. )



yep, that is what i thought too. 
you can get cheap one time use little round cloth like circles for facial cleansing too.


----------



## Healinya (Jan 26, 2012)

Proactive works to a certain degree.... It will strip her skin of all oils (especially true for teenagers who don't always follow all the steps and directions right)... so, yes, it may help reduce acne, but there will be a new problem in its place.

Definately treat her to a facial where an estheticitan can look at her skin and tell her what ingredients to look for and what to avoid.... She will be told quickly to stop using the green dish pad (technically, that does fall into the lines of self-mutilating... I've seen if, a lot more common than you think)

Ps, just my personalt opinion, but any product line that requires you to buy all the products to work right is, one, taking advantage of you, and two, not making a good product if one has to 'fix' the mistake of the other (ph balancing being a common one). I personally like product lines that spend their money on researching their quality..and not to pay Jessica Simpson (outdated, but i forget the new endorser) to appear on the billboards.. I sound more blunt than i intend, but I'm not a proactive fan at all lol...

Her skin is probably quite raw already.... Going on a hunch, but I think shed be best using a cream based cleansed designed for combination skin, and rinse her face two-three times a week using water with a teaspoon of baking soda in it... Make sure she uses moisturizer right aafter cleansing, stop touching her face, wash her face at night, keep her pillowcases fresh, and eat right with lots of water.... Then all she has to do is patiently for her hormones to regulate lol.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 26, 2012)

You can get a started pack of proactive for 9.99 on ebay. It will be the scrub, lotion & toner, maybe a mask or another free gift. The kit will last for 3 months or more because you only need a dab. 

My face was never really clear untill I began drinking 8+ glasses of water per day. I thought that was an old wives tale but it is THE VERY BEST thing you can do for your skin!


----------



## saltydog (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness, she is probably creating more of a problem with inflammation from all the scrubbing. Skin with acne needs to be handled gently- not so sure she should be scrubbing at all during a breakout.

I agree with the previous posts about taking her to an esthetician. Most likely, she will not listen to you, (ask me how I know) but a skin care expert can educate her on the best way to care for her skin.


----------



## Sweet T (Jan 28, 2012)

Holy cow.  What she is actually doing is pissing her zits off and they are rebelling by multiplying!  Irritating and drying out her skin will only encourage sebum production. I used a buff puff as a teenager and it never helped.

Unfortunately all the creams and soaps and scrubs most likely won't make them go away (although the scotch pad WILL make it worse!). It is likely hormonal so while proactive and other such products might help control it A LITTLE BIT, gentle cleansing (with fingertips!), proper moisturizing and BP or salicylic acid treatment (or aspirin mask spot treatment) is the simplest and most effective for most.  You don't have to spend a lot of money!
Also, a low cost minocycline or doxycycline can be miraculous! 

I have a 16 year old daughter with normal teenage acne (she thinks its horrible, of course. She says she looks like a troll. She is NOT a troll. goofy girl (***an aside*** I made her a cp face soap and I call it "Troll soap". haha. Still curing so I'm not sure about it yet.)
The best treatment we have found so far (and we have tried them ALL) is the aspirin mask. Seriously. The best.  No joke.  check this out....

http://www.acne.org/aspirin-mask-reviews/75/page1.html
Or just google it. There is tons out there on it.

We use crushed aspirin, a splash of witch hazel, a squirt of honey, sometimes some plain full fat yogurt, sometimes aloe gel. Basically just make it into paste that will stick with face loving ingredients. I want to incorporate some french green clay in there sometime.
Obviously she should never, ever use anything that is a comedogenic.

acne.org is an awesome resource by the way.
Good luck!!


----------



## saltydog (Jan 28, 2012)

Sweet T said:
			
		

> Irritating and drying out her skin will only encourage sebum production.



Yup. I have always had an oily complexion. I've learned that after stripping the skin with drying products, it will overcompensate to re-moisturize with even more oil production. Cleansing gently and using a good moisturizer actually _prevents_ my skin from getting so oily.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 31, 2012)

Now, I would never personally use a scourer on my face, 8ut I used to work with a lady who did use one and she had unvelieva8ly great skin. And she looked a LOT younger than she actually was.


----------



## HutCar92 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not sure about face wash, I sometimes wash my face with oil and like the way it feels afterwards...as for her scouring her face, I have some face puffs that are terry cloth with bamboo on the other side. 

http://www.ecotools.com/sustainable-facial-buffs

They are a bit rough, but probably better for her face then green scratch pads. I may have gotten them at target...


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2012)

I just picked some little round Ecotools pads at Ulta, they were $1.20 and there are 5 or 6 of them in there.

Any updates, is she still using the scotchpad?


----------



## SleepingDragonfly (Mar 9, 2012)

Hiya,

Newbie here ..... This is a link to my beauty guru who suffered acne badly. He gives really good advice and he's a make-up artist so maybe your teen will like him.

Video on acne care: http://youtu.be/xAv8-6hkYko

He has sworn twice in this video I forewarn, but the advice is gentle and he tells how he felt in himself when he had acne.


----------



## ElkRiverSoapCo (Mar 10, 2012)

proactive is really good!


----------



## kbuska (Mar 16, 2012)

We don't have any scotch pads in the house anymore so she is using white facial pads. Thank goodness. Great tips btw. I'm sure she would be horrified if I told her I posted her cleaning habits and its garnered a good amount of feedback lol


----------

